# Talk to me about minis...



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

My daughter has decided she wants to show Nigerian goats in 4H. There are very few herds in Canada that actually breed for milk and so we found a few that are pretty good but we are looking to import a buck from the US. We are looking for a VERY good udder buck. Good overall appearance but I need something to improve everything to do with udders. fore...rear attachment height, width.. literally everything..

Any ideas on well bred herds with milk records, CAE testing, and appraised animals..??


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh boy there are a great big bunch of wonderful farms. My favorites so far:

Phoenix Rising Farm

Pocket Sized Farm (we bought a doe from her and she has the best udder in our herd. That is the udder in my signature.)

End of the Line Farm

Freedom Star Farm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I agree and LOVE all those herds!!

Some more are: 
Rosasharn
Dragonfly Farm 
Farilea Farm
Dill's A Little Goat Farm
KW Farms

I know there are lots more that I am not thinking of.... You could email and talk to breeders that you find and get more info on CAE, CL, ect. Testing that they do along with milk test and LA scores


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

If you could pick only 1 for your herd that is an udder buck what would you choose..?
Wow Dragonfly is nice!


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Holy this isn't fair...I want something out of like 8 does so far from a couple different herds booo


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

GoldenSeal said:


> Holy this isn't fair...I want something out of like 8 does so far from a couple different herds booo


Tell me about it. ='( I'm really looking forward to buck shopping next year, though! I have a few does picked out that I'd like a buck from.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! I know what you mean!

The worst part for me is I can't keep a buck long term here! LOL!


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I think I'm going to go with Rosasharn at this point. Not entirely sure though..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

GoldenSeal said:


> I think I'm going to go with Rosasharn at this point. Not entirely sure though..


My aunt built her herd off of Rosasharn. They are excellent.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They have beautiful animals thats for sure! I really like them and we have lots of their 'blood' in our herd... Right now I am trying to add new 'blood' and have been drooling over Dill's.... Another really nice herd I have been drooling over is TX Twin Creeks! Just to make it harder for ya  Sorry!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Goldenbrook Farm (where we got our first does and went to breed them) got her first goats from Anne as well...


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for starting this thread, I am going to need to find a good buck to breed my girls to. Thankfully I have a year to research and plan. These are great farms and it will be hard to choose.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Yep! Email has been sent to Rosasharn and I'm looking for bucks in 2013 :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats!!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

GoldenSeal said:


> Yep! Email has been sent to Rosasharn and I'm looking for bucks in 2013 :leap:


You must be thrilled! I know the feeling from reserving a doe ... can't wait for the little bugger to arrive! :leap:


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

If you are looking for an established herd - aka the herdname carries some weight - I would add Castle Rock, Kaapio Acres, and DesertNanny to the list.

TwinCreeks is using RainMaker who is a CastleRock buck. I just got a great buckling from Sara (CastleRock) that's full of milk and high LA scores. Super excited about him. She has a few does that have continually made top 10 and 90+ scores.

The LA scores can be odd if you're not sure what you are looking for. For example, an OH buck can still get an excellent score. So it's best to break down the overall LA score and look at the traits that meet your likes/needs.

Anne with Rosasharn has wonderful animals and a long wait list to boot. We are going on 1.5 years for our wait list with her. But I've got a specific boy I want.

Most of Dill's is based on PromisedLand (Keith Harrell).

Some of the breeders above have a hefty price tag for their stock. You could find Rosasharn bucklings without the herdname if that's the bloodlines you want. For instance I have a buck whose sire and dam are Rosasharn but his herdname is not.

If you are not willing to buy a buckling and see how he turns out, I would recommend buying an older proven buck. They are out there but you have to be good at looking and sometimes the breeders are selective about who they will sell their animals to.

You take your chances with all young stock. A nice pedigree only betters your odds but doesn't guarantee you'll have a nice buck that enhances your does the way you need it.

For instance, I've got a nice buck for sale that broadens the chest, straightens out the top line and legs, and he is strong with nice dairy character. But I wouldn't use him on a doe that's chest is all ready wide.

As I'm rambling ..... hopefully this was clearer than mud. :ROFL:


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I've only ever bought bucklings up here. I import my bucks from the US so it's not as easy as driving to go pick them up. 
It really doesn't surprise me that Rosasharn farms has a huge waiting list. Some of her does have HUGE milk production.

The Castle Rock farm has some really nice long teats! Oh I'm inlove with DesertNanny's! I like DesertNanny Icy Blue Skyy


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Icy Blue Skyy is a cutie!

I picked up a DesertNanny buckling this year from Skyy's sister Mama Mia. He's looking really nice and has won Res GCH Jr. so far. Sweet boy.

Lots of options to drive you crazy


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I like Rosasharn’s Uni, Rosasharn’s Buckwheat Honey, and the Skyy doe. I have to get a hold of these people!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I am sure Uni and Buckwheat Honey have LONG waiting lists! LOL!! Both are absolutely beautiful does! 

I agree with what LittleBleats has said.... It might be easier to find one of that breeding with a different herd name... Google search the does you like the most I am sure their kids at other farms will come up


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Uni is having a hard time settling (she's getting old).
If she's able to settle, Anne might keep all of them. I think she has N/A on the does.

I've had a wait list for a buckling out of Uni for over 2 years ..... :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is getting old... doesn't surprise me....

Aww, that really stinks....


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I got a hold of DessertNanny's and I'm going to put a reservation in with Skyy. Now hopefully I get the buckling this year! :leap: This is supposed to be for my daughter but dang I'm just as excited like it's MY breeding program! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's great news!! :stars:

LOL! The little guys are addicting!


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Her buck should increase milk production. Now I need a buckling that his dam is EX for overall appearance.. Any ideas?


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Don't know if you want to lean this way but I suggest looking at Castle Rock. I know I should know more boys and programs out there but I'm drawing a blank right now .... so just goin to go with Sara's. :?

I know Sara is hard to get ahold of sometimes. It's best to call than email. They are very busy.

Most of the bucks - if not all - have EX90+ dams.
If you go with a buck that has Esperanza in the pedigree ... then you'll be tieing in the DesertNanny pedigree too which I think would be pretty cool.

Next find a doe that is EX90+ and throws EX90+ offspring. For example, my boy's dam is Blizzard and Blizzard's daughters -
2008 ARMCH/GCH CRF Castle Rock Black Ice 2*M 4*D VEEE90
2010 CRF Castle Rock Snownamie 4*D VEEE 90

Plus Blizzard has made top 10 2008 1 day milk test and top 10 2010 1 day milk test.

I'm just using her as an example.
I promise to write once I get out of my brain fart -- :idea:

edited --- the fog is starting to clear a bit more.
try http://www.goatfinder.com/dwarf_goat_directory.htm
if you don't mind looking at websites.

And .... I think you can get a buck that will increase capacity and give you those E90's . They go hand in hand. You need the conformation/structure to get the dairy.

HTH,


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I haven't been able to find a doe who is E and gives more than 1000lbs a lactation. I've looked at quite a few websites thus far and it's usually (of course you factor in the amount of days in that test) 600-900. Which is why I came to the comclusion of buying from a doe who have huge milk production and then from another doe who comes from a line of EX animals. I also want good milk production in this doe but I haven't been able to find it.

Do you know of does who are giving 1000+ per 305 lactation and appraises as EX?


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I like Algedi Farm H Purple Rain on the Castle Rock website. She doesn't have any breeding schedules up.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I would call Sara and talk to her if possible.

I am such a basket case today ..... :shocked: 
I was thinking this but never wrote it ..... The Skyye/Bree breeding is going to be nice for you.

If you're ad ADGA member you can log on to their website and find animals that match high production with high LA scores.

The DHI records are within 305 days. So some might only milk say 100 of those days. Others the full 305.

Urban Acres walked away with hightest milk production and butterfat at ADGA nationals this year. Then there is Joyful Hearts. I think she's got a pretty good doe. I know there's a lady in Tx (not TwinCreeks) that owns Oreo who has been doing well.

I think looking at ADGA for herds who have been on DHI and LA for a number of years is your best bet.

I also want to keep saying PromisedLand but Keith closed up shop. Ellen (Dill's) does have a number of PromisedLand stock.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow, this is such an interesting thread going on.. Thanks for all the helpful info on good ND herds out there! I like to look at goat pedigrees, and this thread made me go look up my girls'. Wow, I do have some great genetics in my little herd! They aren't "fancy" ND's (as in show type), but they have great genetics and excellent milk production. Which is just fine with me! Although, I will definitely be working to improve some things about them..


----------

